
Show HN: A templating engine for *.docx files (written in Clojure) - erdosjr
https://github.com/erdos/stencil
======
erdosjr
Hi, I work for a small company creating insurance software (dealing with lots
of insurance policy documents, offers, legal documents, etc). I created this
library to make creating and editing document templates easier. Now we can
turn a custumer's document into a document template in just minutes.

I wrote the core of the library in Clojure. It turned out that Clojure's
data.xml is a great way to deal with immutable XML trees.

\- source:
[https://github.com/erdos/stencil](https://github.com/erdos/stencil) \-
documentation:
[https://erdos.github.io/stencil/](https://erdos.github.io/stencil/)

I am happy to answer questions and receive feedback about this project.

~~~
chatmasta
Cool! I built something very similar in Python for a client project, for
filling docx forms from a JSON key-value. My approach was a bit different. In
order to preserve formatting, I did not want to put the templating language in
the document itself. So I used commenting functionality. The user highlights
the region to insert text, and puts the templating logic in the comment.
Interesting to see another implementation! Thanks

